#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Freestyler 3.0

## dean

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben lang gebruiker van freestyler dmx software en nu is verssie 3 uitgekomen.
Na wat gespeeld te hebben met de nieuwe fs ondekte ik dat er zoveel dingen zijn toegevoegd dat ik durf te beweeren dat het een waardige tegenhanger is geworden van andere dmx software. waaronder martin lj of visual dmx

Wat is jullie mening hierover

gr Dean

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik heb een tijdje met 2.x gewerkt (met een Enttec dongle) en het werkte op zich wel aardig maar ik miste toch nog een aantal belangrijke features, waaronder bv. aanstuurbaarheid via MIDI en functies voor conventioneel licht. Ik zal eens in 3.0 gaan duiken, want ik was er toch wel over te spreken dat er een gratis lichtstuurprogramma op de markt is.

----------


## dean

Ik heb zelf de berhinger bcf 2000 midi controler, het bestuuren van het conventioneel licht is geen probleem.

Je kan rechtstreeks midi to dmx aanwijen zodat je midi fader rechtstreeks een dmx kanaal aanstuurt.

In de nieuwe versie kan je ook fixtures elimineeren van playback. al zou bv wit front licht gebruiken voor een band ofzo, dan kan je dit buiten je playback aanstuuren met behulp van midi

Dean

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik heb zelf de berhinger bcf 2000 midi controler, het bestuuren van het conventioneel licht is geen probleem.
> 
> Je kan rechtstreeks midi to dmx aanwijen zodat je midi fader rechtstreeks een dmx kanaal aanstuurt.



Dat kon in versie 2 ook al, maar mijn idee was juist om playbacks aan MIDI faders te kunnen koppelen, en de faders eventueel te kunnen gebruiken als programmeerfaders.

----------


## dean

Dat kan met de submaster's

----------


## TellMe

Dag forum vrienden!

Weten jullie of het mogelijk is statische scenes op te slaan en te goen?
En welke wings kun je gebruiken?

Alvast velen dank!

Alaaf

----------


## partydrivein

Ik ben tot nu toe iets minder blij met 3 en dan heb ik al 3.0.1

je kan statische scenes opslaan maar voor een complete uitleg moet je maar in de handleiding/ help knop duiken

ik kan bij 3 mijn scenes en chases niet meer proggen :Mad: 

heeft iemand hier iets op?

----------


## tasplace

[LEFT]Ik heb de berhinger bcf 2000, dit werk echt heel goed

en over de oude chases, die werken niet.

3 is niet comptable met 2x

Dit is omdat er veel extra funkties zijn toegevoegd bij het programeren van een chases/scene

Greetz[/LEFT]

----------


## Flash experience

Is de freestyler 3 versie ook ergens te downen?

----------


## DMiXed

freestylerdmx

op de homepagina staat een button! :Smile: 

Grtz Jeroen van Geffen

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dag forum vrienden!
> 
> Weten jullie of het mogelijk is statische scenes op te slaan en te goen?



Dat kan, gewoon een sequence maken van één stap en het wordt vanzelf een statische scene.





> En welke wings kun je gebruiken?



Alles wat MIDI uitstuurt kan in principe met FreeStyler werken. Of dat nu een PadKontrol, een keyboard, een BCF2000 of een Enttec wing is...

Ik heb zelf nog een LC2412 staan die voor elk schuifje zijn eigen MIDI toewijzing heeft. Erg handig.  :Smile:

----------


## gyon

ik heb ook freestyler gedownload omdat in het rijtje op de site ook daslight stond die hij ondersteund alleen als ik de interface wil kiezen staat daslight er niet bij  :Confused:  fout van freestyler dan?
groetjes

----------


## partydrivein

dat is  wel vreemd want de site waar je dat vandaan hebt moet zijn info maar is nakijken.

Daslight werkt alleen op zijn eigen interface :Wink:

----------


## nls-nls

Hallo allemaal.

Ik ben al enkele dagen bezig om mijn parren op de muziek te sturen met de functie sound to light in freestyler.

Als ik deze functie activeer en al mijn lampen ook op 'react to sound' heb gezet, zie ik wel wat bewegen als ik op de start knop druk, en zie ik ook dat de bass steeds boven het balkje komt. Ik heb alles geprobeerd, maar wat moet ik nu doen, of wat doe ik verkeerd...

Groetjes Niels

----------


## LJKEVIN

Dan heb je dus een lichtsturing.. 
En dan laat je het "sound 2 light" reageren..

Maargoed, doe je dit met een laptop? Zo ja, de ingebouwde microfoon iets zachter zetten??

----------


## nls-nls

Ik wil dus gewoon mijn simpele parretjes op de maat van de muziek laten knipperen. daarvoor heb ik eigenlijk het hele dmx aangeschaft, ik ga gewoon via mijn 2e mengpaneel uitgang met een tulp naar 3,5 mm jack naar mijn line in op de laptop. maar weet iemand hoe ik dit (perfect) kan laten werken?

----------


## nls-nls

> Dan heb je dus een lichtsturing.. 
> En dan laat je het "sound 2 light" reageren..
> 
> Maargoed, doe je dit met een laptop? Zo ja, de ingebouwde microfoon iets zachter zetten??



 
hoe moet ik het anders doen dan.

----------


## partydrivein

vraagje? waarom heb je freestyler genomen als er voor 3 tientjes meer iets veel makkelijkers te koop is voor jouw doel?

de wat simpelere lichttafels hebben deze functie ook en dat scheelt een hoop rotzooi.
Showtec Light Jockey, 16 kanaals DMX controller - J&H Licht en Geluid

Showtec Lite-12, dmx controller - J&H Licht en Geluid

Showtec Showmaster 24, DMX dimming console - J&H Licht en Geluid 


dit is een veel makkelijkere oplossing en als het nodig is kun je hier ook nog wel op proggen

----------


## nls-nls

die zijn een stuk duurder, en dan weet ik nog niet hoe dat moet  :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

die zijn wel een stuk betrouwbaarder en makkelijker dan freestyler.
ik heb er zelf spijt van dat ik die dongle heb gekocht :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik zou niet voor freestyler gaan als het om je parren gaat.
Het is een super programma voor movingheads endegelijke ( vind ik) maar parren gaat bagger ( zeker met sound to light )

----------


## tasplace

In 3.x is de sound to licht aanzienlijk verbeterd

Je kan nu ook de geluid frequentie instellen waar het licht op moet reageren.

Als je met parren wilt werken zou ik juist wel freestyler aanraden, dit omdat er een tool inzit, genaamd dmx400.

Dat is een aparte chaser met verschillende programs die alleen voor je parren is bedoelt. Dan kan je freestyler zelf gebruiken voor het intilegente licht

Dmx 400 is ingeboud in freestyler en kan je vinden boven aan, tussen de buttons. Als je sound to licht activeerd, dan werk dat ook op de dmx 400

Greetz Dean

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik zou zelf dan het liefst met 2 controller werken, freestyler voor het intilegente licht en showtec lite 12 voor de parren of de showmaster,

Ik vind persoonlijk dat makkelijker werken ik zelf er niet uitkom dmx400 en als ik mijn intilegente licht op blackout heb staan kan ik makkelijk verder met men parren. hoef ik niet de hele tijd verschillende schermpjes te openen om tussen parren en intilegente licht te werken.

Ik gebruik altijd een controller voor intilegente licht en een controller voor mijn parren ( en soms een showtec light desk 136, daar zit het samen )

Maar dat is mijn persoonlijke voorkeur

----------


## tasplace

Ben ik met je eens

Je kan in het "add/remove fixture" aangeven of de lamp wel of niet moet reageeren op de master blackout

Je kan ook groepen maken en een groep een blackout geven. hierdoor kan je dus je parren onder een groep zetten en je intiligent licht onder een groep.

Je wijst dan een shortcut toe voor blackout groep 1 of 2 etc

Dan kan je dus je intelligent licht een blackout geven en doorgaan met je parren

Greetz Dean

----------


## polleke

:Confused: 
Ik ben sinds enkele weken bezig met freestyler 3.1. Ik ben het programma nog echt aan het ontdekken, als je googled staat er vaak geschreven dat er een nederlandse handleiding beschikbaar is maar ik kan deze echt niet vinden op het net, weet iemand de juiste link.

Daarbij heb ik 2 fire storm normaal van showtec, deze werken prima in freestyler. De fire storm stond ook in het rijtje van freestyler. Maar daarbij heb ik ook 2 firestorm rotoscan, deze worden niet gepakt omdat de adressen niet overheen komen. Nu staat ook overal geschreven dat het super makkelijk is om de fixture van de rotoscanner te maken. Maar hoe doe ik dat dan en hoe kom ik aan de fixture van de showtec rotoscan. Misschien is deze vraag al 100 keer gesteld, maar ik kan het antwoord niet vinden, hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen. Het zou leuk zijn want licht blijft een leuke hobby

----------


## tasplace

sorry maar een Nederlandse handleiding is er niet
Heeft wel bestaan bij oudere versies.

Je kan heel smakelijk een fixture maken met de bijgeleverde fixturecreator
Start de fixturecreator en vul alle parameters in van je lamp
Sla deze op en hij staat in de lijst van freestyler

open eerst een ander lamp dan kan je een voorbeeld zien

Greetz

----------


## polleke

Bedankt voor de tip, het is me gelukt om een eigen fixture te maken. Maar een ding lukt nog niet dat de gobo's draaien, waar moet je dat invullen in het fixture programma.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Als het goed is onder goboch.1 staat gobo rot. 1, daar het kanaal invullen voor je gobo rotatie en anders moet je het via een macro doen.

*correct me if i'm wrong!*

----------


## polleke

Alles werkt, bedankt voor alle tips. Nu lekker bezig om een leuke show neer te zetten.

----------


## partydrivein

goed zo!
post als je kan wat videos of foto's om te laten zien hoe het gaat.

----------


## polleke

Bij het programmeren heb ik een probleem dat ik maar 15 stappen per bestand kan programmeren. Is dat normaal of moet je iets aanvinken om bijvoorbeeld 30 stappen of meer te programmeren.
Ik ben de vorige keer hier zo goed geholpen nog maar eens proberen. Op google valt ook weinig te vinden wat echt duidleijk is, You tube heplt ook wel maar kan dit punt nergens vinden.

----------


## tasplace

Heel simpel

Ga naar de freestyler instalatie map en open freestyler.ini

verander daar het volgende:
[NumberOfScenes]
Number=35

en klaar is kees

Greetz

----------


## polleke

Het ziet er inderdaag simpel uit, maar ik kan freestyler.ini niet vinden. Ik gebruik vista. Als ik in de program files kom kan ik dit bestand niet vinden.
Andere tips

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik heb Freestyler niet geïnstalleerd, dus ik kan je geen concreet antwoord geven. Maar je kan misschien proberen om je verborgen bestanden zichtbaar te zetten ( Extra > Mapopties of Organiseren Map- en zoekopties. Dan in het tabblad weergave "verborgen bestanden en mappen weergeven" aanvinken).
Mocht je het dan nog niet vinden zou je kunnen zoeken naar freestyler.ini (zoeken staat rechts bovenaan in elk 'verkenner' venster, of onderaan als je op start(windows logo) geklikt hebt.)

----------


## polleke

Ja hoor het is me gelukt om die file te vinden, hij staat onder confriguratie. (op het kladblok). In vista eerst wat aanpassen zodat je veranderingen kunt aanbrengen nadat je dit gedaan hebt kun je de aantal scenes aanpassen, maar in freestyler zelf gebeurt niks. Heb de computer div malen opnieuw opgestart maar ik blijf maar 15 scenes houden in het programma terwijl ik 30 heb ingevuld rara.

Ik ben vervelend maar hopelijk weet iemand waarom het niet werkt zoals ik wil

----------


## DJ-Jan

Waarom is eigelijk ooit dat maximum van 15 ingesteld?

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Ja hoor het is me gelukt om die file te vinden, hij staat onder confriguratie. (op het kladblok). In vista eerst wat aanpassen zodat je veranderingen kunt aanbrengen nadat je dit gedaan hebt kun je de aantal scenes aanpassen, maar in freestyler zelf gebeurt niks. Heb de computer div malen opnieuw opgestart maar ik blijf maar 15 scenes houden in het programma terwijl ik 30 heb ingevuld rara.
> 
> Ik ben vervelend maar hopelijk weet iemand waarom het niet werkt zoals ik wil



Welke aanpassingen heb je gedaan om het te kunnen veranderen?

----------


## tasplace

> Waarom is eigelijk ooit dat maximum van 15 ingesteld?



 
Weet ik niet precies, volgens mij om freestyler ook geschikt te maken voor lichtere pc's

@ polleke, vreemd bij mij werkt het.
Wat je nog kan probeeren is freestyler starten dan naar 
setup > freestyler setup > extra options > reset to factory defaults

Moet je wel freestyler opnieuw opstarten



Greetz

----------


## ultrakiller

> Welke aanpassingen heb je gedaan om het te kunnen veranderen?



wil ik ook wel weten ... 

maare, wat is dan het maximum , of kan je gewoon invullen hoeveel chases je wilt ?

----------


## polleke

Eindelijk na lang zoeken heb ik de file gevonden die ik moest hebben, hij stond op een ander stukje op mijn harde schijf. (moet me echt nog een keer gaan verdiepen in vista 2 dezelfde bestanden op 1 schijf) Scene kan ik nu aanpassen naar mijn eigenhoeveelheid. Heb nu 50 gedaan ben benieuwd op mijn processer dit aan kan maar we zullen zien.

Wie nog zin heeft om dee leek in freestyler weg wijs te maken, mijn magic 3d icoon is zwart, heb wel sunlite software gedownload maar kan ik hier iets mee doen, ja 3d maken maar kan ik het dan ook afspelen in freestyler, of is dat voor de mensen die betaald hebben of zo. Als je zin hebt mag je antwoorden.

----------


## partydrivein

je moet je fixture's ook patchen in je 3d software :Wink: 
en nee er komt geen betaling aan te pas...

----------


## tasplace

Bij de instalatie van freestyler word er gevraagt of je magic 3d wilt instaleeren. Vink deze aan en hij gaat automtich magic 3d downloaden en instaleeren.

Als je meer vragen hebt kan je natuurlijk ook terecht op het freestyler forum Support Forum &bull; Index page 

Greetz

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Eindelijk na lang zoeken heb ik de file gevonden die ik moest hebben, hij stond op een ander stukje op mijn harde schijf. (moet me echt nog een keer gaan verdiepen in vista 2 dezelfde bestanden op 1 schijf) Scene kan ik nu aanpassen naar mijn eigenhoeveelheid. Heb nu 50 gedaan ben benieuwd op mijn processer dit aan kan maar we zullen zien.
> 
> Wie nog zin heeft om dee leek in freestyler weg wijs te maken, mijn magic 3d icoon is zwart, heb wel sunlite software gedownload maar kan ik hier iets mee doen, ja 3d maken maar kan ik het dan ook afspelen in freestyler, of is dat voor de mensen die betaald hebben of zo. Als je zin hebt mag je antwoorden.



Ik heb dat kladblokje ook gevonden maar wanneer ik iets verander en dat wil opslaan dan kan vista de bestandslocatie niet vinden

----------


## polleke

He Dj Jan.

Ik heb gezocht in in vista bij computer C:\ schijf. Dan klik je op organiseren. Dan bij zoeken map en zoek opties klik je op weergave, dan klik je ergens onderaan verborgen bestanden en mappen weergeven en dan op toepassen.
Dan klik je op het windows logo en zoek je naar het bestand freestyler.ini. Dit bestand kent hij niet en ga je geavenceerd zoeken, hier stel je bij naam weer freestyler.ini in en zoeken op de c: schijf. Dan vindt hij 2 bestanden. Je moet het volgende bestand hebben gebruikers\jouwpcnaam\appdata\local\virtuelstore\p  rogramfiles\freestyler. Hier kom je bij hetzelfde kladblok maar dit werkt wel. Ik kan op deze manier het aantal scene aanpasen. Hopelijk lukt het nu wel bij je.

Hoe krijg je de fade snelheid aangepast, dat je spiegeltjes langzaam bewegen in je programma, heb bij nieuw programma die tijd al aangepast maar nog vliegen ze van links naar rechts. 

Inderdaad heb freestyler opnieuw geinstalleerd en kan nu wel 3d aan via freestyler. Weer een nieuwe uitdaging weet nog niet hoe het werkt. Kan wel alles leeg maken maar een nieuwe lamp invoegen geen idee. Helaas is alle uitleg in het engels duurt het allemaal weer langer, had ik engels maar bijgehouden had nu veel gescheeld.

----------


## tasplace

> Hoe krijg je de fade snelheid aangepast, dat je spiegeltjes langzaam bewegen in je programma, heb bij nieuw programma die tijd al aangepast maar nog vliegen ze van links naar rechts.



Bij Het programmeren de pan/tilt op fade zetten en niet op snap.
dan de fader time aanpassen

Greetz

----------


## dj bartt

Ik heb sins kort ook freestyler maar heb een vraag;
Bij magic easy view plaats ik gewoon de lampen die ik nodig heb, en zet ze op de goede plaats, maar als ik dan de lampen op freestyler aan zet, gebeurt er niks by easy view.

Wat gaat er verkeerd?

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik heb sins kort ook freestyler maar heb een vraag
> bij magic easy vieuw plaats ik gewoon de lampen die ik nodig heb, en zet ze op de goede plaats, maar als ik dan de lampen op freestyler aan zet, gebeurt er niks by easy vieuw,, PLZ HELP MEE!!!



Beste DJ Bart,

Je bericht zou een stuk leesbaarder zijn als je hoofdletters, punten, komma's en alinea's gebruikt.

Om antwoord te geven op je vraag:

Start Sunlite 3D Easy View vanuit FreeStyler (op de werkbalk), dan werkt het als het goed is wel. Dus niet starten vanuit het Start Menu.

----------


## dj bartt

> Beste DJ Bart,
> 
> Je bericht zou een stuk leesbaarder zijn als je hoofdletters, punten, komma's en alinea's gebruikt.
> 
> Om antwoord te geven op je vraag:
> 
> Start Sunlite 3D Easy View vanuit FreeStyler (op de werkbalk), dan werkt het als het goed is wel. Dus niet starten vanuit het Start Menu.



 :Embarrassment: Sorry voor de punten en hooftletters.
Maar ik heb het geprobeert, maar het lukt nog steeds niet.
Kan het niet aan een bepaalt knopje liggen of iets wat je aan moet hebben staan wat ik niet aan heb?
Ik hoop dat je nog steeds antwoord hebt op mijn probleem.
M.v.g  Dj Bartt

----------


## party-drive-in

en heb je ook bij opties-> interface de 3D software aangevinkt? :Wink:

----------


## dj bartt

> en heb je ook bij opties-> interface de 3D software aangevinkt?



 
opties -> interface??!! waar zit dat, ik heb wel opsies, maar er staat geen interface in? :EEK!:

----------


## nls-nls

Hallo allemaal.

Hoe kan ik nu via freestyler de parren op de maat van de muziek laten knipperen? Ik heb de parren al ingesteld op React to sound, en bij 'sound to light' zie ik de balk wel heen en weer gaan als ik mijn mengpaneel op 'audio in' heb aangesloten op mijn pc.

Ik wil de parren graag precies op de maat laten lopen/knipperen.

Is dit nu mogelijk via freestyler 3 of moet ik dan een programma hebben met een 'tab synch'?

m.v.g. Niels

----------


## laserguy

Is deze vraag een tweetal weken geleden hier niet langsgekomen en beantwoord?

Probeer je even de zoekfunctie uit?

----------


## nls-nls

> Is deze vraag een tweetal weken geleden hier niet langsgekomen en beantwoord?
> 
> Probeer je even de zoekfunctie uit?



Ik heb deze vraag idd al twee weken geleden gesteld, maar toen werd ik als een stomme sukkel behandeld, en werd er tegen mij gezegd dat ik maar moest proberen, terwijl ik dat al lang gedaan had...

Maar ik heb dus nog geen antwoord helaas....

----------


## ov3l

Hallo allemaal,

Heb vandaag een BCF2000 gehaald, maar krijg het ding niet aan de praat met Freestyler op de manier die me volkomen logisch lijkt.

Ik wil gewoon met fader 1 dmx kanaal 1 besturen, met fader 2 dmx kanaal 2, enz. Ik krijg dit gewoon niet voor elkaar in freestyler.

Ik kan wél de intensiteit besturen van een enkele fixture, maar ik wil ze allemaal kunnen aansturen. als ik dan de faders aan een midi-to-dmx kanaal toewijs werkt dat niet. alle faders besturen dan alleen maar het 1e dmx kanaal.

wie kan mij helpen? Vraag ik nou zoiets onlogisch?

Bij voorbaat dank!

----------


## partydrivein

Niels ik heb eerder het idee dat wij allemaal scene's maken en niet sound to light gebruiken :Wink:

----------


## nls-nls

maar hoe kan je die scenes dan op de maat van de muziek laten verlopen?
dan moet je toch met miliseconde werken?

----------


## partydrivein

je maakt gewoon wat standaard scene's en dan kun je live gewoon de snelheid wijzigen :Wink:  dat gaat met dat scrollbalkje

----------


## tasplace

Hoi

Mogelijke manier maar wel de meeste controle =

Om je paren op de muziek te laten "knipperen" maakt je eerst een sequens voor je parren
Deze zet je vervolgens in je cuelist
Dan selecteer je in je cue list achter de cue van je parren de sound button

Start dan de sound to light op en activeer deze
Als je dan de cue afspeelt dan moet die op elke beat naar de volgende stap springen

Makkelijke manier =

Via de dmx400.
Wijs voor elke par een dmx400 kanaal toe (staat in de handleiding)
Zodra je de sound to light activeert gaat de dmx400 op geluid reageren


Dan nu de berhinger bcf2000 probleem

Ga naar de midi opties en wijs je midi faders toe door op assign note te drukken en dan bijv midi to dmx 1. 
Dan moet je even een waarde invoeren in de channel colom.
Deze waarde staat voor je dmx kanaal

Voorbeeld:

Je wilt dat fader 2 dmx kanaal 23 aanstuurt

Je wijst bij midi to dmx 1 fader 2 toe en zet in de channel colom 23

Je stuurt dan met fader 2 dmx kanaal 23 aan



Ik hoop zo een beetje duidelijk te zijn

Greetz Daan

----------


## nls-nls

heeeel erg bedankt!

----------


## ov3l

wat mij betreft ook heel erg bedankt! Zag die kanaal kolom over het hoofd.

Vet handig die controller, maakt alleen wel veel kabaal als de faders tegen aan het eind tegen het appararaat aan klappen.

----------


## frank1982cas

ik werk al een tijdje met 
het leuke systeem Freestyer 2
werkt perfect vind ik

ik heb nu ook 3 gedownload alleen 
het sound to light doet het bij mij ook niet
en dan bedoel ik dus het systeem 
van de dmx 4000 ik zie alleen het speed lampje
knipperen en voor de rest niets en mijn parren doen het 
helaas ook niet

wat kan er loos zijn

----------


## tasplace

Tja, dat kan van alles zijn

Ik denk dat je met deze vraag beter terecht kan op het officieele freestyler forum

Daar kan je het ook eventueel als bug melden

Daan

----------


## nls-nls

Yo allemaal,

Kan je in freestyler ook discolampen invoegen die niet in het fixture lijstje staan? zoals de showtec dataflower dmx?

in de handleiding staat allemaal wat elk kanaal inhoud.

is dat makkelijk in te voegen?

----------


## partydrivein

er zit een fixture creator bij :Wink:

----------


## remco_k

Vandaag is er een nieuwe release uitgebracht: FreeStyler 3.2
En ik kan zeggen dat er achter de schermen heel erg hard aan is gewerkt. Als vaste gebruiker van FreeStyler (ook als beta tester en als developer van de nieuwe Sound 2 Light module) durf ik te beweren dat dit een steeds serieuzere tegenhanger wordt van de commerciele pakketten. De moeite waard om er even in te duiken als je geen FreeStyler gebruiker bent! En als je dat wel bent, natuurlijk de moeite waard om even te upgraden.

Release notes:
New Features

* Master intensity: Virtual dimmer for LED fixtures without intensity channel.
* Ability to add a background to the touch interface n°_2: just place a background.bmp in the following directory: images\touch\
* Extra info about fixtureprofiles visible : If you click on a fixture in the fixturelist FS will show the creation date, changed date,... at the bottom left. 
* Next/previous color for led fixtures: you have midi and keyboard shortcuts for next/previous color, this worked for traditional fixtures (scans and movingheads) but RGB fixtures did not react.
* Default values for fixtures added - in the fixture creator
* Selection order in Fanning added
* Added midi and keyboard function: "Disable tap/manual trigger"
* New sound to light module !!! (Thanks to Remco, check out his website for updates FreeStyler Add-ons )
* Search function in fixture list
* Disable/enable tap sync/manual trigger per sequence
* Disable/enable all fades in a sequence
* Added support for Enttec wings
* Added "Flip" function for movingheads (pan/tilt ranges can be configured with the Fixturecreator)
* Output refreshrate can be changed
* Low and high limit can be set: rightclick on a slider at the right, in the final release I added the same options in the output view and added a "Remove limits" function.
* Added two plugins: Suntrix and Ledtrix
* Several enhancements

Improvements:

* Some speed improvements in the override buttons
* Change made in the behaviour of the Tap sync: first and second tap will trigger the sequences.
* Added print function to print a list of you fixtures
* Output view will show channels with settings on a red background, at the bottom you can read the actif settings for that channel.
* Extra control added to the touch interface n°_2: Encoder wheel. (automatically selected depending on function)
* Security added to touch interface n°_2
* Some small enhancements in the Enttec wing code
* Changed Fixturecreator open dialog
* Tweaked FadeTimer
* FX engine: shutter chase compatible with led fixtures (intensity channel must be configured)
* FX engine: color chase compatible with led fixtures.
* MIDI notes editable without connected controller
* Added dialog when exiting sequence creator "save first?"
* FX are applied to fixtures in selection order
* MIDI "control change" message fix (BCF2000,...)
* FX window made smaller
* Realtime mode (scheduler) starts when freestyler starts (if configured)
* New commandline added (compatible with Enttec program wing)
* Create sequence: initial values change
* Fades are automatically disabled at high speeds
* Refresh fixture list button
* Added some extra keyboard and midi functions
* Changed the way sequences can be made during a show, 3D viewer shows the created sequence.
* Process has now high priority
* Extra FX were added
* Velleman interface output tweaked
* Touchscreens are from now on always on top

Bugs fixes:

* Bug fixed in override buttons: shapes got disabled when a second button was enabled
* Bug fixed in cue: Shapes didn't work LTP
* Bug fixed in override buttons: transparancy worked in the wrong order
* Some more small bug fixes and improvements in the cue
* Bug fixed in create sequence window: preset fade channels were not played
* Bug fixed in preset editing
* Bug fixed in pan/tilt keyboard shortcuts
* Bug fixed (if a fixture name was altered and ENTER was pressed FS became corrupt)
* Bug fixed in DMX400 if master intensity was less than background intensity.
* Bug fixed in master intensity when intensity and shutter channel are shared
* Bug fixed in cue (tilt channel of the latest fixture not working in some cases)
* Some bugs fixed when creating a sequence
* Intensity label bug fixed
* Bug fixed: FS crashes if the interface wasn't connected
* Ignore master intensity bug fixed
* Default installation folder has been changed to c:\freestyler (issues with Vista and Windows7)
* Bug fixed in macro window
* Issue with Submasters and manual trigger / tap sync fixed
* Some bugs in the FX window
* Bug fixed in cue (tap state not saved correctly)
* Create directory issue fixed
* Preset values not changed when edited or applied fixed
* Some fixes for netbook use
* Bugs fixed in Enttec Wing system
* Compact view bug fixed
* Fixed 100% cpu at first run
* Bug fixed in shape system
* Bug fixed in cuelist and overridebuttons (captions on buttons not changing)
* Bug fixed in "Loop all sequences"
* Bug fixed in MIDI override buttons: Flash buttons sometimes got stuck
* Bug fixed in touchscreen (cuelist and override tabs)
* Bug fixed in external control system: if a fader was touched without a fixture been selected FS crashes.
* Option added to increase process priority (previously on some systems FS didn't start the first time)


Zie freestylerdmx

----------


## moderator

Viel afgelopen zaterdag met mn neus in de boter, moest een klein showtje tikken en mn sunlite dongle was stuk ( balhoek versus plastic, uitkomst van te voren bekend)

Nu heb ik altijd al een enttec dongle als spare mee, dacht...even kijken of er updates zijn van freestyler, dat stond immers al een poos weer ongebruikt op mn laptopje.

Prettig verrast door de Ledtrix plugin!
verder stabiele software, de sound2light niet gebruikt, ik wil wel chasen, maar dat tap ik liever dan de boel uithanden geven aan een mic in van de laptop.

Vanavond even gespeeld met de suntrix plugin, kan zijn dat ik te dicht op de sunstrips stond, maar daar moet ik nog even mee leren spelen voordat het bruikbaar gaat worden denk ik.

In de release notes staat iets over mogelijkheden samen met enttec consoles, mensen daar ervaring mee en welwillend om deze ervaringen met ons te delen? Ben benieuwd!

----------


## mhsounds

kan freestyler nu wel samenwerken met mijn dmx4all dongle?

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ben oook erg benieuwd waar die entec wings te koop zijn.

Ik zou graag de prijzen zien, maar ik heb nog geen enkele nederlandse webshop gevonden

----------


## DMiXed

klinkt allemaal weer zeer goed, toch maar eens nadenken  over zo'n entecc dongletje, want freestyler wordt tog wel een hele mooie sturing, vooral met alle nieuwe plug-ins enzo wat ik hier lees, morgen maar eens de 3.2 downloade!

nog een vraag/opmerking, zover ik weet, kan je maar 20 chases proggen, en maar ééntje tegelijkertijd laten lopen. Leuk voor de volgende versie: meer pages met chases (net zoals bij de buttons) en meerdere chases tegelijkertijd kunnen laten lopen? dan zou ik verkocht zijn! :Big Grin:

----------


## remco_k

> kan freestyler nu wel samenwerken met mijn dmx4all dongle?



Hij staat in het lijstje, dus in theorie zou dat antwoord "ja" moeten zijn. Ik gebruik zelf de Enttec USB DMX Pro, dus kan het niet voor je testen.
Als ik zo rondkijk op het FreeStyler Support Forum dan gebruiken verschillende mensen de DMX4ALL DMX interface icm FreeStyler.





> Ben oook erg benieuwd waar die entec wings te koop zijn.
> 
> Ik zou graag de prijzen zien, maar ik heb nog geen enkele nederlandse webshop gevonden



Beter zoeken: 
Enttec Benelux - Lighting Control
 :Big Grin:  
Ik vind het een hoop geld voor een paar knoppen.




> klinkt allemaal weer zeer goed, toch maar eens nadenken over zo'n entecc dongletje, want freestyler wordt tog wel een hele mooie sturing, vooral met alle nieuwe plug-ins enzo wat ik hier lees, morgen maar eens de 3.2 downloade!
> 
> nog een vraag/opmerking, zover ik weet, kan je maar 20 chases proggen, en maar ééntje tegelijkertijd laten lopen. Leuk voor de volgende versie: meer pages met chases (net zoals bij de buttons) en meerdere chases tegelijkertijd kunnen laten lopen? dan zou ik verkocht zijn!



Dat ligt (en lag) iets anders.
- Je kan zoveel chases proggen als je wilt (het zijn ook maar gewoon bestanden).
- Je kan er max 20 gelijkertijd aanzetten (LTP) (als je "Cue Multiselect always enabled" aan hebt gezet (bij settings->preferences->Extra options)).
- Je kan de groep van 20 cue's opslaan in verschillende bestanden en schakelen dmv de fast cue switcher of cuelist buttons.

En voordat de vraag komt, bij het maken van sequences kan je default maar max 15 steps sequences maken. Die limiet is uit te breiden naar b.v. 99 door in de FreeStyler.ini in de [NumberOfScenes] sectie de waarde Number=99 te zetten.

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Beter zoeken: 
> Enttec Benelux - Lighting Control
>  
> Ik vind het een hoop geld voor een paar knoppen.



Zelf deze site gevonden, vraag mij af welke prijzen ik nou moet geloven (ervaring leert mij dat het altijd de duurde prijzen zijn, maar je weet maar nooit).

ENTTEC - ENTTEC PLAYBACK WING

Edit:

Dit zijn dan weer de prijzen die ik van mijn vaste verkoper kreeg:

70031 Shortcut Wing 644,54 €
70032 Playback Wing 812,46 €
70033 Program Wing 902,88 €
(excl. BTW)

----------


## remco_k

> Zelf deze site gevonden, vraag mij af welke prijzen ik nou moet geloven (ervaring leert mij dat het altijd de duurde prijzen zijn, maar je weet maar nooit).
> 
> ENTTEC - ENTTEC PLAYBACK WING
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Dit zijn dan weer de prijzen die ik van mijn vaste verkoper kreeg:
> 
> 70031 Shortcut Wing 644,54 
> ...



Rechtstreeks bij Enttec bestel je dan. Komt nog even 68,- verzendkosten bij, en dan zit je in totaal op 697,-.
Toch bijna 200,- minder dan bij de eerder genoemde webshop.
Misschien dat J&H hier mooi op in kan haken.  :Wink:

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Rechtstreeks bij Enttec bestel je dan. Komt nog even 68,- verzendkosten bij, en dan zit je in totaal op 697,-.
> Toch bijna 200,- minder dan bij de eerder genoemde webshop.
> Misschien dat J&H hier mooi op in kan haken.



Mm, in het zelfde mailtje stond vermeld dat de verzendskosten 10,- zijn.
Vraag me dus af wat de prijs ervan nou exact word, al vind ik 600,- nog steeds erg duur.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Als officiële Enttec importeur voor de BeNeLux wil ik graag een paar dingen duidelijk maken.

De enige importeur voor de BeNeLux is Euro P.A. uit Deinze, Belgie, dit kan je gemakkelijk controleren op de Enttec website zelf op hun contact pagina.
Mocht je het dan nog niet geloven, stuur dan maar een mailtje richting Enttec en vraag het hun zelf.

Wij verkopen aan alle winkels en webshops die onze producten willen verkopen, waaronder ook de host van dit forum J&H en ook aan de webshop waarvan een paar post hierboven naar verwezen wordt. Deze laatste doet zich voor als hun distributeur, maar bij navraag bij Enttec zelf, blijken zij nog nooit van deze firma gehoord te hebben, ze zijn er daar zelfs niet zo heel blij om, ook dit kan je gemakkelijk navragen bij Enttec zelf.

Wat de prijzen betreft, Enttec is een relatief kleine firma, die in hun beginjaren enkel via hun eigen website, hun producten verkocht, logisch want ze hadden nog geen distributeurs. Nu ze die wel hebben, zouden ze beter deze eigen webshop afschaffen, maar sporadisch koopt daar toch nog iemand, voornamelijk uit landen waar nog geen distributie is.

Waarom zijn de prijzen lager op hun webshop dan hier, dat staat ook uitgelegd op de Enttec website op deze link.
Kort samengevat, de vermelde prijzen op hun website zijn zonder BTW, Transport, Importtaksen.
Als je daar dus iets koopt, komen daar dure transportkosten (van Australië naar hier), importtaksen, en de BTW nog bovenop, de laatste 2 worden door de douanes van de importerende landen geïnd. De garantie verloopt dan ook via daar (dus een defect toestel moet je terug naar Australië sturen voor herstelling of omruiling).

Wij als BeNeLux importeur hebben al deze kosten reeds gemaakt, en moeten ook instaan voor garantie, dit wordt dus in de verkoopprijs ingerekend (niet alleen bij ons maar bij alle producten, en alle distributeurs van alle merken).

De enige officiële BRUTTO BeNeLux prijslijst staat op onze website en is door iedereen hier te downloaden.
Bij de meeste winkels en webshop worden kortingen tot wel 20% gegeven op deze brutto prijzen, wat het verschil dus veel kleiner maakt, en als je het transport meerekent zelfs een stuk goedkoper maakt dan rechtstreeks in Australië te kopen.

Een voorbeeldje :
Open DMX USB kost op de website van Enttec op 55 euro, goedkoopste transportkost (2 tot 6 weken onderweg) 19 euro, samen 74 euro.
Hier komt de importtaks bovenop, 2,96 euro en Nederlandse BTW 14,62 euro voor een totaal 91,68 euro, en de garantie verloopt via Australië.
Als u ditzelfde via de website van J&H aankoopt betaald u 69 euro, dus bijna 23 euro goedkoper, meteen leverbaar (geen 6 weken wachten) en de garantie verloop via ons.
Wie nu nog denkt dat het goedkoper is om rechtreeks in Australië te bestellen moet goed gek zijn.

Mochten er nog vragen zijn, dan hoor ik ze graag.

Peter

----------


## DMiXed

> Dat ligt (en lag) iets anders.
> - Je kan zoveel chases proggen als je wilt (het zijn ook maar gewoon bestanden).
> - Je kan er max 20 gelijkertijd aanzetten (LTP) (als je "Cue Multiselect always enabled" aan hebt gezet (bij settings->preferences->Extra options)).
> - Je kan de groep van 20 cue's opslaan in verschillende bestanden en schakelen dmv de fast cue switcher of cuelist buttons.
> 
> En voordat de vraag komt, bij het maken van sequences kan je default maar max 15 steps sequences maken. Die limiet is uit te breiden naar b.v. 99 door in de FreeStyler.ini in de [NumberOfScenes] sectie de waarde Number=99 te zetten.



Nice, dankje voor de tip :Big Grin:  
alleen als ik die .ini bewerk, kan ik niet opslaan, krijg ik de volgende melding:
_Kan het bestand C:\Program Files\Freestyler\freestyler.ini niet maken.
Controleer of het juiste pad en de juiste bestandsnaam zijn ingevoerd_.
Nu heb ik het pad gecontrolleerd en de bestandsnaam, kloppen bijde.
Heb het bestand met de Kladblok geopend, ligt het miscchien hieraan, ik denk van niet, alles is namelijk gewoon zoals hierboven te zien.

dit heb ik gedaan:
Bestandsnaam: freestyler.ini
Bestandstype: alle bestandstypes
Codering: ANSI

alvast bedankt :Wink:

----------


## remco_k

Laat me raden: Windows Vista waar de verschillende beveiligingsfuncties nog (standaard) aanstaan?

Mogelijk staat de oplossing hier: FreeStyler Support Forum - More than 15 scenes in Freestyler using Vista (Temp fix)

----------


## mhsounds

Nee freestyler werkt gewoon niet op mijn pc's (xp en vista...)

De dongle zelf werkt wel :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

> Laat me raden: Windows Vista waar de verschillende beveiligingsfuncties nog (standaard) aanstaan?
> 
> Mogelijk staat de oplossing hier: FreeStyler Support Forum - More than 15 scenes in Freestyler using Vista (Temp fix)



Hoe kan je t raden? en idd, het werkt :Big Grin:  vele vele thnx :Wink:

----------


## remco_k

> Nee freestyler werkt gewoon niet op mijn pc's (xp en vista...)
> 
> De dongle zelf werkt wel



Ik snap niet echt wat je nu bedoeld. Wat je nu schrijft suggereerd dat FreeStyler in het geheel niet werkt (of opstart) op jouw PC's. Terwijl je (denk ik) bedoeld dat je de combinatie met je DMX dongle niet aan de praat krijgt? (en je dus blijkbaar toch een DMX dongle hebt die niet wordt ondersteund door FreeStyler). Welke van de 2 is het, want daar zit nogal een groot verschil tussen namelijk.
Zoek even rond op dat support forum. Er zijn meer gebruikers met een DMX4ALL interface. Zelf ben ik niet bekend met dat merk, maar ik heb ondertussen een donkerbruin vermoeden dat er verschillende modellen zijn waarvan er een aantal niet door FreeStyler worden ondersteund.





> Hoe kan je t raden? en idd, het werkt vele vele thnx



Mooi!

----------


## mhsounds

> Ik snap niet echt wat je nu bedoeld. Wat je nu schrijft suggereerd dat FreeStyler in het geheel niet werkt (of opstart) op jouw PC's. Terwijl je (denk ik) bedoeld dat je de combinatie met je DMX dongle niet aan de praat krijgt? (en je dus blijkbaar toch een DMX dongle hebt die niet wordt ondersteund door FreeStyler). Welke van de 2 is het, want daar zit nogal een groot verschil tussen namelijk.
> Zoek even rond op dat support forum. Er zijn meer gebruikers met een DMX4ALL interface. Zelf ben ik niet bekend met dat merk, maar ik heb ondertussen een donkerbruin vermoeden dat er verschillende modellen zijn waarvan er een aantal niet door FreeStyler worden ondersteund.



De dongle werkt, en staat in de lijst van freestyler.
Ik heb de juiste poort geselecteerd en nog doet het hele zooitje het niet...
De dongle werkt want met de bijgeleverde software werkt het wel.
Met deze software kun je dan weer niet programmeren :Frown:

----------


## remco_k

> De dongle werkt, en staat in de lijst van freestyler.
> Ik heb de juiste poort geselecteerd en nog doet het hele zooitje het niet...
> De dongle werkt want met de bijgeleverde software werkt het wel.
> Met deze software kun je dan weer niet programmeren



Wat ik eigenlijk bedoelde is dat er (zo lijkt het) verschillende modellen zijn van die DMX4ALL interface en dat sommige niet werken in FreeStyler.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Al een tijdje een trouwe gebruiker van Freestyler.

Maar sinds ik de nieuwe versie gebruik reageert Freestyler na een tijdje niet meer, altans, mijn lampen reageren niet meer op freestyler..

Ik moet Freestyler dan opnieuw opstarten voordat het weer mijn lampen kan aansturen, dit gebeurd erg vaak en valt gewoon niet mee te werken..
Ik heb al gehoord dat andere hier ook last van hebben, iemand een goede oplossing?

Dongle: Entec open DMX
Versie: 3.2

Ik heb freestyler en de dongle nog niet opnieuw geïnstaleerd, ik hoop dat er ook andere oplossingen zijn (heb de dongle cd niet meer).

----------


## remco_k

> Dongle: Entec open DMX
> Versie: 3.2



Zie je in het show output venster (Edit->Show output) dan nog wel de DMX values veranderen zoals het hoort?

Zo ja, dan is het een bekend probleeem met de Enttec open DMX, een hardware probleem zelfs. Ligt niet aan FreeStyler maar aan een combinatie van verschillende dingen waardoor dit probleem boven water komt. Er zijn overigens meer USB interfaces die hier last van hebben. 

Op het freestyler forum staat een mod, dus zoek de soldeerbout maar vast op: Enttec Open locking up fix

De driver opnieuw installeren kan je proberen (driver staat op de website van Enttec) maar zal je probleem niet oplossen.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Das fijn, ik geef mijn geld dus uit aan een dogle waarvan jullie vermelden dat die prima werkt met Freestyler en nu blijkt er een bekend probleem te zijn waarvan de oplossing niet 1-2-3 gedaan is...

Maar goed, ik zal eerst even dat ''show output'' checken.

----------


## tasplace

Het werk idd met freestyler maar er zijn idd veel problemen.
Ik raad altijd de enttec pro aan.
Ik heb de open en de pro in bezit en heb de fix uitgevoerd, daarna ging het wel beter maar bleef uitvallen.
Na het plaatsen van een turminator ging het nog iets beter.
Met de pro helemaal geen last meer
Wat je nog kan probeerden is een gevoede usb hub ertussen

----------


## remco_k

> Das fijn, ik geef mijn geld dus uit aan een dogle waarvan jullie vermelden dat die prima werkt met Freestyler en nu blijkt er een bekend probleem te zijn waarvan de oplossing niet 1-2-3 gedaan is...



Zeg vriend, eerst maar eens proberen om je probleem op te lossen.
Je kan niet zomaar de schuld in de schoenen van anderen steken. Zoals ik al eerder vermelde, er zijn meer gebruikers met die DMX dongle en ik _vermoed_ dat er meerdere modellen zijn die niet allemaal door FreeStyler ondersteund worden. Toch kan het nog iets anders zijn, vandaar dat ik je probeer op weg te helpen, ondanks dat het mijn verantwoordelijkheid niet is en ook niet die van de developer. Maar als je zo gaat reageren, houdt het wel een beetje op... Of niet?




> Maar goed, ik zal eerst even dat ''show output'' checken.



Dat duurt wel lang dan...





> Het werk idd met freestyler maar er zijn idd veel problemen.
> Ik raad altijd de enttec pro aan.
> Ik heb de open en de pro in bezit en heb de fix uitgevoerd, daarna ging het wel beter maar bleef uitvallen.
> Na het plaatsen van een turminator ging het nog iets beter.
> Met de pro helemaal geen last meer
> Wat je nog kan probeerden is een gevoede usb hub ertussen



Wellicht overbodig, maar de problemen die er zijn met de interfaces hebben niets met de software zoals FreeStyler te maken.
Dat bepaalde problemen zich ineens uiten bij gebruik van FreeStyler, wil dus niet meteen zeggen dat het ook echt aan FreeStyler ligt. De developer kan er niets aan doen dat fabrikanten de DMX interfaces (te) onkundig bouwen waardoor ze vast kunnen slaan door een klein piekspanninkje van derden.
Dat is ook één van de redenen dat ik altijd de Enttec USB DMX Pro adviseer en (hoe klein je rig ook is) ALTIJD een terminator plaatsen, zonder kán prima werken maar kan net zo goed grote problemen opleveren op momenten dat je het niet hebben kan.

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Zeg vriend, eerst maar eens proberen om je probleem op te lossen.
> Je kan niet zomaar de schuld in de schoenen van anderen steken. Zoals ik al eerder vermelde, er zijn meer gebruikers met die DMX dongle en ik _vermoed_ dat er meerdere modellen zijn die niet allemaal door FreeStyler ondersteund worden. Toch kan het nog iets anders zijn, vandaar dat ik je probeer op weg te helpen, ondanks dat het mijn verantwoordelijkheid niet is en ook niet die van de developer. Maar als je zo gaat reageren, houdt het wel een beetje op... Of niet?
> 
> Dat duurt wel lang dan...
> 
> 
> Wellicht overbodig, maar de problemen die er zijn met de interfaces hebben niets met de software zoals FreeStyler te maken.
> Dat bepaalde problemen zich ineens uiten bij gebruik van FreeStyler, wil dus niet meteen zeggen dat het ook echt aan FreeStyler ligt. De developer kan er niets aan doen dat fabrikanten de DMX interfaces (te) onkundig bouwen waardoor ze vast kunnen slaan door een klein piekspanninkje van derden.
> Dat is ook één van de redenen dat ik altijd de Enttec USB DMX Pro adviseer en (hoe klein je rig ook is) ALTIJD een terminator plaatsen, zonder kán prima werken maar kan net zo goed grote problemen opleveren op momenten dat je het niet hebben kan.




Misschien eens handig te overwegen om te stoppen met het vermelden dat de dongle met Freestyler werkt? Is namelijk niet de eerste dongle waarbij later blijkt dat het niet goed met Freestyler werkt (is immers niet jullie probleem dat deze dongle's dan niet meer verkocht worden..)

Zo-en-zo handig om te stoppen met het aanraden van de dmx open dongle, iets wat je inmiddels al doet in je nieuwe posts maar je ouwe staan er nog steeds vol van..., eigelijk zou het al helemaal super zijn als er gestopt word met het maken van reclame voor je product, gebeurd namelijk wel erg vaak.

Je showoutput krijg je vanzelf wel, moet eerst naar de loods. Tot die tijd gebruik ik wel Martin lightjockey of Chamsys.

----------


## moderator

Zal wel aan mij liggen, maar ik maak met veel plezier gebruik van een Enttec open DMX dongle.

Ik werk het liefst met chamsys soft, gewoon door de manier van maken en triggeren van memories, dat sluit erg prettig aan bij de manier van werken die ik gewend ben.

Voor discoklusjes, het even aanlichten van een pand ( erg populair: leegstaande verdieping voorzien van aantal LED RGB fixtures, paar leuke kleurtjes, nette fade tijden en gaon...)
maak ik graag gebruik van freestyler.

Geen vastlopers, geen gedoe, rondom tevreden.
Ik reken mezelf tot de categorie miereneukers waar het gaat om tevredenheid over een product, maar ik kan niets te zeuren vinden.
Snap dus ook wel dat er meer mensen entousiast zijn :Smile:

----------


## remco_k

> Misschien eens handig te overwegen om te stoppen met het vermelden dat de dongle met Freestyler werkt?



Dus omdat een interface bij iemand even niet werkt vanwege een ononderzochte reden, moet die interface maar even uit de lijst van ondersteunde interfaces worden gegooid. Dat zou een mooie zijn zeg. Dan is die lijst snel nogal leeg... Je moest eens weten hoe vaak mensen zelf dingen fout doen of vergeten... En dan zijn er blijkbaar ook nog personen die er zelf niets aan willen doen en vervolgens een ander de schuld gaan zitten geven.  :Confused:  tja, logica... Het zal wel aan mij liggen.
In dit geval moet je trouwens bij Enttec zijn, het is namelijk een hardware defect.

Dus: Het ligt aan je dongle. Niet aan FreeStyler. (als het dat hardware probleem is).
De meeste gebruikers met een Enttec open DMX hebben er geen enkel probleem mee.




> Zo-en-zo handig om te stoppen met het aanraden van de dmx open dongle, iets wat je inmiddels al doet in je nieuwe posts maar je ouwe staan er nog steeds vol van



De Enttec dongles zijn prima dingen, alleen de open heeft een probleempje als het gaat om storingen van buitenaf. Het is niet mijn verantwoordelijkheid om constant iedereen te gaan bemoederen.
En nogmaals; deze problemen hebben dus niets met FreeStyler te maken. Dit probleem heb je ook met andere software.
Je doet ook duidelijk geen moeite (of laat het niet merken) dat je op het FreeStyler forum even hebt gezocht naar posts over deze dongle. Dus ja, erg constructief wordt het dan niet... 




> ..., eigelijk zou het al helemaal super zijn als er gestopt word met het maken van reclame voor je product, gebeurd namelijk wel erg vaak.



FreeStyler is niet mijn product. Ik ben slechts een enthousiaste gebruiker die bereid is om wat verder te gaan dan oppervlakkig naar een lichtshowtje te kijken of er zelf eentje te maken.
Ik heb ook geleerd dat als je jezelf goed in een probleem verdiept, er doorgaans wel ergens een oplossing ligt. Ik kan er niets aan doen, maar ik kan me niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat jij de oplossing van jouw probleem gewoon gepresenteerd wilt krijgen op een presenteerblad met een kop koffie en een koek erbij. Helaas, zo werkt dat niet. Nergens.

Dus doe je zelf een groot plezier: Stop met zeuren, pak je Engelse woordenboek erbij en start eens een topic op het freestylersupport forum met een duidelijke uitleg van je probleem. Wie weet ligt daar wel een oplossing voor je - en ik denk van wel, want (nog steeds) zijn er veel gebruikers die die interface werkend en wel gebruiken.
En ja, die oplossing zou weleens met een soldeerbout kunnen zijn, dat is waarschijnlijk ook het eerste wat je als antwoord gaat krijgen.
En kom nou niet nog een keer met FreeStyler dit en dat; aan de hand van de summiere info die je geeft ligt het echt aan je Enttec open DMX dongle of de driver. Niets meer en niets minder. Het probleem had ook allang opgelost kunnen zijn, ware het niet jij het blijkbaar nodig vindt om je druk te maken over de schuldvraag.





> Zal wel aan mij liggen, maar ik maak met veel plezier gebruik van een Enttec open DMX dongle.



Dat kan inderdaad. Het probleem doet zich alleen onder bepaalde omstandigheden voor, of die zijn te definieren, geen idee. Wellicht zijn er ook nog verschillende hardware versies van die Enttec open in de omloop waar dit helemaal geen probleem in is. Zeker gezien de hoeveelheid gebruikers met een Enntec open DMX interface, de meeste hebben er geen enkel probleem mee.

----------


## Funmaker

Er bestaat hier zelfs een hele mooie afkorting voor Remco, ik gebruik sinds ik hem ken regelmatig thuis en elders waar ze zo vaak voor zo simpele probleempjes komen zagen.
Afkorting PEBCAK... 
of maw: Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard

verder ontopic ben ik niet zo voor pc toepassingen maar dat is ieder zijn ervaring en gebruiksgevoel

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Dus omdat een interface bij iemand even niet werkt vanwege een ononderzochte reden, moet die interface maar even uit de lijst van ondersteunde interfaces worden gegooid. Dat zou een mooie zijn zeg. Dan is die lijst snel nogal leeg... Je moest eens weten hoe vaak mensen zelf dingen fout doen of vergeten... En dan zijn er blijkbaar ook nog personen die er zelf niets aan willen doen en vervolgens een ander de schuld gaan zitten geven.  tja, logica... Het zal wel aan mij liggen.



Misschien een idee om die lijst dan maar inderdaad leeg te laten? Staat een beetje stom om te vermelden dat iets samen werkt als het uiteindelijk niet samen werkt. Of dat er dan 5 niet werken of 500 zit weinig verschil in, want ze hebben er allemaal voor betaald. Ik ben dan nu ook erg benieuwd welke dongle's allemaal problemen kunnen krijgen met Freestyler. Mocht ik een andere dongle kopen word ik in ieder geval die keer wel goed geïnformeerd..






> Bron? Maar dan met een wel-onderzocht resultaat.
> 
> 
> De Enttec dongles zijn prima dingen, alleen de open heeft een probleempje als het gaat om storingen van buitenaf. Het is niet mijn verantwoordelijkheid om constant iedereen te gaan bemoederen.



Aangezien Freestyler wel vermeld dat de Enttec dongles prima met Freestyler werken en mensen daar hun geld aan uitgeven (al is het bedrag verwaarloosbaar) en dan blijkt het niet te werken vind ik dat behoorlijk kwalijk, misschien een idee om een melding te maken op de website van Freestyler (en dan dus niet ergens verscholen in een thread op het forum). Bovendien ben ik dus niet de enige, 2 collega's die ook dezelfde Enttec dongle gebruiken met verschillende pc's en verschillende aanschaf datums hebben dezelfde problemen. 





> En nogmaals; deze problemen hebben dus niets met FreeStyler te maken.
> Je doet ook duidelijk geen moeite (of laat het niet merken) dat je op het FreeStyler forum even hebt gezocht naar posts over deze dongle. Dus ja, erg constructief wordt het dan niet... 
> 
> FreeStyler is niet mijn product. Ik ben slechts een enthousiaste gebruiker die bereid is om wat verder te gaan dan oppervlakkig naar een lichtshowtje te kijken.
> Ik heb ook geleerd dat als je jezelf goed in een probleem verdiept, er doorgaans wel ergens een oplossing ligt. Ik kan er niets aan doen, maar ik kan me niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat jij de oplossing van je probleem gewoon gepresenteerd wilt krijgen op een presenteerblad met een kop koffie en een koek erbij. Helaas, zo werkt dat niet. Nergens.
> 
> Dus doe je zelf een groot plezier: Stop met zeuren, pak je Engelse woordenboek erbij en start eens een topic op het freestylersupport forum met een duidelijke uitleg van je probleem. Wie weet ligt daar wel een oplossing voor je - en ik denk van wel, want (nog steeds) zijn er gebruikers die die interface werkend en wel gebruiken.



Oh, ik heb wel degelijk op het forum gekeken van Freestyler, erg bijzonder ook dat jij daar de rank ''Support staff'' hebt gekregen, bijzonder voor iemand die een enthousiaste gebruiker is maar bij een vraag gelijk begint met de opmerking ''stop met zeuren'', bovendien maak je ook wel erg veel reclame voor een gewone gebruiker...

----------


## remco_k

> Misschien een idee om die lijst dan maar inderdaad leeg te laten? Staat een beetje stom om te vermelden dat iets samen werkt als het uiteindelijk niet samen werkt. Of dat er dan 5 niet werken of 500 zit weinig verschil in, want ze hebben er allemaal voor betaald. Ik ben dan nu ook erg benieuwd welke dongle's allemaal problemen kunnen krijgen met Freestyler. Mocht ik een andere dongle kopen word ik in ieder geval die keer wel goed geïnformeerd..



Ze hebben betaald voor de DMX interface, niet voor FreeStyler.

Het is duidelijk dat jij na een paar keer uitleggen nog steeds denkt dat het probleem en verantwoordelijkheid aan FreeStyler ligt.
Je leest duidelijk niet goed wat er geschreven wordt. Ik stel voor dat je dat nog even doet. Het grootste deel van de Enttec open DMX gebruikers heeft overigens geen problemen dus er is geen enkele reden om die dmx dongle van de lijst te halen.

Nog maar een keertje: er is geen sprake van incompatibiliteit tussen FreeStyler en de Enttec Open DMX. Er is een hardware probleem met de Enttec open DMX waardoor de Enttec dongle zelf vastloopt o.i.d.

En zo hebben heel veel dongles hun nukken, zoals de Velleman VM116/K8062 die veel te traag is. Er wordt gesproken over een verzamelplaats waar men een overzicht kan vinden wat de voor- en nadelen van alle verschillende dongles zijn. Maar de ervaring leert dat nieuwe gebruikers zulke overzichten niet of nauwelijks opzoeken. Pas als ze zelf met het probleem te maken krijgen, gaan ze op zoek. En dan hebben we nog een DJ-Jan.

Ja, en tegen mensen die alleen maar kunnen klagen (ook nog eens onterecht), zelf niets lijken te ondernemen en alleen maar kunnen schoppen zeg ik "stop met zeuren". Ook al was ik een rookie op dat forum. 
En spijtig genoeg behoor jij tot die mensen. Je moet of je enttec dongle modificeren, of je moet terug gaan naar de leverancier. Want het is een defect. Zo simpel is het. Hoe graag ik ook zou willen, ik begrijp in de verste verte je redenatie niet dat je daarvoor bij FreeStyler aan komt lopen.

Als fabrikant A zegt dat zijn product samen werkt met fabrikant B en later blijkt dat het geheel niet of nauwelijks werkt omdat B defect is, klop je dan ook aan bij A met de tekst "Hey, misschien moet je B maar niet meer gaan vermelden in je compatibiliteits lijst"? Ik niet, het is tenslotte een defect aan B. Jij blijkbaar wel.
Misschien dat er wel wat overleg met A kan plaatsvinden voor een mogelijke oplossing (solderen maar), en dan mag je blij zijn dat je er uberhaubt een advies over krijgt. Doe verder met deze info wat je wilt, maar door het aanpassen van software of lijstjes gaan we jouw situatie niet (goed) werkend krijgen.
Als jij een dergelijk inzicht de rest van je leven blijft houden, zie ik het somber voor je in.





> erg bijzonder ook dat jij daar de rank ''Support staff'' hebt gekregen, bijzonder voor iemand die een enthousiaste gebruiker is maar bij een vraag gelijk begint met de opmerking ''stop met zeuren''



Gelijk??... Even terug kijken in dit topic.
Mijn eerste antwoord in dit topic op jouw vraag is iets heel anders... En wat krijg ik voor response?
Bullshit. Je hebt het aan jezelf te danken Jan.

----------


## Funmaker

Beste DJ-Jan,
In plaats van te kakken dat het niet werkt had je waarschijnlijk al lang via google of misschien zelfs via een handleiding een tweak of oplossing gevonden voor je niet werkende dongle, zelfs hier werd al een oplossing aangereikt. Daarnaast als iets niet werkt ,volgens jou, staat er normaal gezien garantie op dus als het je echt niet lukt stuur het dan gewoon terug.
Daarnaast vind ik het behoorlijk "dom" om van jezelf om ,ik quote,




> Das fijn, ik geef mijn geld dus uit aan een dongle ... en nu blijkt er een *bekend* probleem te zijn waarvan de oplossing niet 1-2-3 gedaan is...



Als het toch zo bekend is waarom koop je het dan nog? als ik iets koop dan kijk ik eerst of het deugd door google af te zoeken naar reviews en anderen en normaal gezien kom je dan heus wel dit soort dingen tegen. Dus om hier achteraf over te komen klagen vind ik nogal zwak.
Of kunnen we het afschrijven op de onbezonnenheid van een 15-jarige die denkt de wereld aan te kunnen omdat hij al eens een hog3 heeft aangeraakt?

(en ja ik word zeikerig van dit soort discussies)

----------


## remco_k

> Als het toch zo bekend is waarom koop je het dan nog? als ik iets koop dan kijk ik eerst of het deugd door google af te zoeken naar reviews en anderen en normaal gezien kom je dan heus wel dit soort dingen tegen. Dus om hier achteraf over te komen klagen vind ik nogal zwak.



Waarvan akte:
Ik kom net op dit forum een topic van maarliefst 4 jaar oud tegen met precies het probleem waar we het hier over hebben:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...x-sturing.html

----------


## JeroenVDV

Ik zou als ik een compatible 3rd party hardware lijst zou opstellen en publiceren wel 3x nadenken voor ik er hardware op zet die onbetrouwbaar is / blijkt te zijn (laat even in het midden OF het ook zo is, of dat het gaat om microfoonkabel-kortsluiting-TL-buizen-en-geen-terminator-gepruts).

Je eigen product (ja, een product, of het nou opensource/freeware/watdanook is) wordt namelijk gepresenteerd samen met die beschikbare (probleem)hardware. Maar wellicht is dat de reden dat het freeware is (over de "commerciele" danwel "verkoop" kant wordt wellicht niet nagedacht).

----------


## remco_k

Dit probleem met die Enttec open DMX komt relatief weinig voor, voor zover bij mij bekend in ieder geval, want ik ga ook nog maar ruim een jaar mee in de wereld van USB DMX interfaces. Exact hetzelfde probleem komt overigens ook bij andere interfaces voor die dezelfde chipset gebruiken.

Dát is wat mij betreft in ieder geval niet genoeg om al een notificatie te plaatsen op de website, zeker niet als het (zoals ik dat hier en daar lees) doorgaans gaat om crappy USB apparatuur of computers waar deze interface aan hangt en dan problemen krijgt.
Dit probleen is wel genoeg om er een topic aan te wijden op het FreeStyler support forum waar een oplossing geboden wordt. En daar zijn al een heleboel mensen mee geholpen. Alleen DJ-Jan is het er niet mee eens.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joost van Ens

Heb dit probleem ook gehad met de open usb. Maar dan in samenwerking met chamsys. Het plaatsen van een actieve usb hub, deed al wonderen. (idd een oude gemodificeerde pentium 2?) Toen deed heel appart het probleem zich alleen nog maar hier thuis voor als de grote vriescel inschakelde (neemt bij inschakelen meer dan 20A) dus idd rare stroompieken van buiten af.

Op alle locatie's waar ik met dat ding gedraaid heb, tot op agregaten aan toe, na het gebruiken van de actieve hub, nooit meer problemen gehad. 

Maar ik moet wel zeggen dat sinds ik een wing heb, de open usb ergins in een kist ligt te niksen.

Joost.

----------


## jacala

Hallo!
Ik wil graag een Korg nanopad (12 buttons + x/y pad) gebruiken om cue's of submasters  te selecteren.

Ik gebruik op het moment freestyler "prive" en lightjockeyop mijn werk (bowlingcentrum). Op het moment heb ik me op freestyler gericht omdat ik dit systeempje thuis even aan de praat wil hebben.

Wat ik wil:  

enkele cue's voorprogameren zodat ik met 1 druk op de knop van de korg nanopad de "film" "eten" "avond" "feestje" que kan selecteren.

[LIST=1][*]Ik zie even niet hoe ik cues of submasters in moet stellen bij midi, hier kijk ik vast overheen maar hoe moet dit? het instellen van overwrite is geen probleem maar dit levert  natuurlijk niet de mooie overgangen op die ik wil.[*]Het is een drukgevoelige pad en ik heb wat problemen met instellen. Ik wil dat hij "selecteerd" als ik hem aanraak, onafhankelijk van snelheid. Op dit moment moet ik met precies de goede snelheid tikken en dat is natuurlijk ronduit irritant.[/LIST]
Hoe los ik dit op in freestyler of kan ik beter overstappen naar andere software? ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen!

Jacala

----------


## daviddewaard

volgens mij hoort dit bij de afdeling licht  :Wink:

----------


## jacala

oh sorry,

erg logisch ja, ik heb het te gehaast geplaatst. Kan ik het verhuizen of kan alleen een mod dit?

Oja, cue toekennen aan midi is gelukt. was erg makkelijk en overheen gekeken.

Nu het probleem nog van de gevoelige knoppen!

----------


## tasplace

Het probleem met de open is dat er geen optische scheiding in zit van het dmx signaal naar de usb poort van de pc.

Wat gebeurt er nu: Er komt een piek spanning over je dmx (ik had dit doordat ik de black light uit deed), je usb poort zegt dan stop om je pc te beschermen. Vandaar moet je de interface ook opnieuw inpluggen als dit gebeurt.

Als je een "schone" dmx lijn hebt en geen chineese lampjes ertussen, dan werkt de "open" prima.

Of je moet een fix uitvoeren, dit kan je doen door 2 condensators van  van 47 pF te solderen tussen de + signaal en de massa van je usb aansluiting in de dmx interface (Interface dus geen dongel zoals iedereen hem noemt)
Deze condensators vangen de "piek spanning" op

Ik heb dit laatste gedaan en dat werkte perfect.

Uiteindelijk heb ik toch de pro gekocht, omdat deze een eigen processor heeft en dus zelf het dmx signaal genereerd, je bent dus niet meet afhankelijk van de kloksnelheid van je pc.
Ook een voordeel is dat de pro optich gescheiden is en als freestyler uitvalt onthoud hij de laatste dmx waarde zodat het niet gelijk donker is.

Maar dat de "open" uitvalt heeft dus niets met freestyler of andere software te maken.

Dit probleem komt bij meerdere dmx interfaces voor en niet allen bij de enttec open.

Daan

----------


## remco_k

Toch fijn dat iemand nog even langskomt om het hele verhaal nog even te verduidelijken.
Helemaal eens met je verhaal op een puntje na.

Voor zover bij mij bekend (wat dus kan betekenen dat ik ernaast zit):
Die Enttec pro is niet optisch gescheiden. Hij heeft slechts wat extra componenten aan boord om een eventuele piekspanning effectief te weren.
Overigens, al zou hij wel optisch gescheiden zijn, waar komt dan de voedingsspanning vandaan om de "gescheiden" kant van voeding te voorzien? Uit de USB poort*, weg optische scheiding  :Big Grin: ... Want de enttec pro interface heeft geen eigen voeding.

Dit is overigens een van de redenen waarom het gebruiken van een extra tussengeschakelde (aktieve!) USB hub dit soort problemen in sommige situaties kan oplossen.


* Theoretisch kan er natuurlijk een schakeling inzitten die van de gelijkspanning wisselspanning maakt, dan met een 1:1 trafo daar een galvanische scheiding maakt, en dan met de secundaire kant van de trafo (na gelijkrichting en afvlakking) het optisch gescheiden deel van voeding voorzien. Echter, hiervan weet ik toch redelijk zeker dat dat niet in de enttec USB Pro interface zit.

----------


## tasplace

Je zou idd helemaal gelijk kunnen hebben nu ik dit zo lees. 
Bedank voor dit extra puntje  :Wink: 

Maar het probleem komt op hetzelfde neer, dat veranderd niet

Daan

Ps ik zie nu dat jij de maker bent van de sound to light. Super, heb het nog niet helemaal kunnen testen maar eerste indruk was mooi.

----------


## Stoney3K

> * Theoretisch kan er natuurlijk een schakeling inzitten die van de gelijkspanning wisselspanning maakt, dan met een 1:1 trafo daar een galvanische scheiding maakt, en dan met de secundaire kant van de trafo (na gelijkrichting en afvlakking) het optisch gescheiden deel van voeding voorzien. Echter, hiervan weet ik toch redelijk zeker dat dat niet in de enttec USB Pro interface zit.



De schema's van de OpenDMX USB en allle bijbehorende code staan lang en breed op het internet, dus niemand die je tegenhoudt om een OpenDMX kloon te maken die wél een optische scheiding op de uitgangen heeft, en een gescheiden voeding.

Overigens werkt het vaak ook goed om er gewoon een DMX verdeler tussen te hangen. En je kan veel problemen al voorkomen door je DMX-kring aan het einde te termineren, als er dan een Chinese kop rommel over de lijn heen spuugt, blijft het niet continu heen en weer reflecteren maar wordt het aan het einde netjes geabsorbeerd. En ik denk dat een paar weerstandjes en een male XLR ook het geld niet zullen zijn.

----------


## tasplace

> De schema's van de OpenDMX USB en allle bijbehorende code staan lang en breed op het internet, dus niemand die je tegenhoudt om een OpenDMX kloon te maken die wél een optische scheiding op de uitgangen heeft, en een gescheiden voeding.



Heet hij daarom misschien de "OPEN" dmx interface  :Confused: 
Dat schemaatje van die condensators heb ik echt niet zelf getekend hoor  :Cool: 






> Overigens werkt het vaak ook goed om er gewoon een DMX verdeler tussen te hangen. En je kan veel problemen al voorkomen door je DMX-kring aan het einde te termineren, als er dan een Chinese kop rommel over de lijn heen spuugt, blijft het niet continu heen en weer reflecteren maar wordt het aan het einde netjes geabsorbeerd. En ik denk dat een paar weerstandjes en een male XLR ook het geld niet zullen zijn.



Werkt niet, ik heb een booster/spliter en daarmee was het probleem niet opgelost
Terminator moet je gewoon als het even kan altijd plaatsen

Daan

----------


## remco_k

> Ps ik zie nu dat jij de maker bent van de sound to light. Super, heb het nog niet helemaal kunnen testen maar eerste indruk was mooi.



Thx, zo proberen we allemaal ons steentje bij te dragen. 





> De schema's van de OpenDMX USB en allle bijbehorende code staan lang en breed op het internet, dus niemand die je tegenhoudt om een OpenDMX kloon te maken die wél een optische scheiding op de uitgangen heeft, en een gescheiden voeding.



Het ging over de Enttec USB DMX Pro.  :Smile: 
Dat veranderd niet dat de schema's waarschijnlijk wel ergens te vinden zijn, maar ik wilde gewoon een mogelijk misverstandje aan het licht brengen. Mensen zouden weleens onterecht kunnen gaan denken dat de Enttec USB DMX pro optisch gescheiden is. 
_Edit: ow wacht, misschien doelde je wel op de Open DMX. In dat geval heb ik bovenstaande niet getypt._ 




> Overigens werkt het vaak ook goed om er gewoon een DMX verdeler tussen te hangen. En je kan veel problemen al voorkomen door je DMX-kring aan het einde te termineren, als er dan een Chinese kop rommel over de lijn heen spuugt, blijft het niet continu heen en weer reflecteren maar wordt het aan het einde netjes geabsorbeerd. En ik denk dat een paar weerstandjes en een male XLR ook het geld niet zullen zijn.



Klopt, een aktieve DMX splitter heeft doorgaans automatisch goede galvanische scheiding. Maar, niet allemaal. Het kan je probleem oplossen, het kan ook erger worden. Kortom: zekerheden heb je niet echt.
En wat betreft de terminators, die moet je gewoon altijd gebruiken. Voorkomen is beter dan genezen. Als ik met een klein universe werk waarvan het einde voor mij binnen bereik is, wil ik de terminator express weleens niet gebruiken, gewoon om te kijken of het allemaal goed blijft werken. Immers, mocht ik merken dat het fout gaat, kan ik 'm er inprikken. Dat heb ik overigens nog nooit hoeven doen.
Btw: naast "chinese rommel"  zijn er (natuurlijk) nog wel een heleboel andere factoren die ervoor kunnen zorgen dat er storing gaat ontstaan op de DMX lijn.

----------

